# Hedgehog acting very jumpy and bitey



## abe (Jun 20, 2015)

I have a male hedgehog, I think he is about a year and a half old. I have had him for about a year now. Today when I took him out of his cage he was very jumpy and hissing, and he kept trying to bite me. This is very unlike him! He has never biten me and is usually not very jumpy and hissy. I just recently moved but he has been fine for the past week since we moved. Any ideas what it could be?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

A sudden change in behavior could mean there is something wrong and he may need to see a vet.

Aside from the move is there anything different? New foods, new animals, weird smells, new sounds? Be sure to check him over as thoroughly as you can to make sure there there's nothing visibly wrong with him. Check his cage too to make sure everything in there is right.

Other than that, is he eating, drinking, and pooping normally? Has his activity level changed? Is he running more or less at night? Sluggish when he would normally not be?

If everything else is normal, you might way a day or two to see if he returns to his normal self. Just like us, they sometimes have bad days too. But if he still seems off or if the odd behavior continues go see the vet.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

He's probably still readjusting to his new environment since you said you just moved. The first week seems fine coz he's still in travel stress + travel adjustment. Now that he's over that his new home has unfamiliar scents in it. Just re-do the basic steps in rebonding like putting your used, sweaty clothes over his cage, keeping noises and lights on to a minimum and letting him sniff you without the need to pick him up yet. As long as temps are warm in his cage and the room his in, he eats and poops normally then i'm sure he's just fine


----------

